# [GentooPub] Milano - Movida - Venerdì 5 Ottobre - h 18:45

## .:deadhead:.

Ciao Gentooisti

come ogni mese si rinnova il tradizionale ritrovo davanti ad un buon calice di $vostra_bevanda_preferita.

Queste son le coordinate: Milano, Movida, Via Rosales 9, dalle ore 18.45, Venerdì 5 Ottobre.

Sotto con le adesioni (segue lista di precettati o dei presunti tali, con asterisco chi ha aderito  :Razz: ):

```
deadhead (presente in "spirito" :P )

codadilupo *

randomaze

comio *

drizztbsd *

akiross*

mouser

laVale

Alessandra

clodx

```

----------

## comio

Non prometto, ma dovrei esserci.

ciao

luigi

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Ciao Gentooisti
> 
> come ogni mese si rinnova il tradizionale ritrovo davanti ad un buon calice di $vostra_bevanda_preferita.
> 
> Queste son le coordinate: Milano, Movida, Via Rosales 9, dalle ore 18.45, Venerdì 5 Ottobre.
> ...

 

----------

## Scen

@deadhead+comio:

Invece di andare a sbevazzare nelle birrerie dovreste stare a casa davanti al piccì a tradurre come dannati! Avanti march!  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

 :Wink:   :Wink:  (buona trincata e buon divertimento, gente  :Cool:  )

----------

## bandreabis

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Ciao Gentooisti
> 
> come ogni mese si rinnova il tradizionale ritrovo davanti ad un buon calice di $vostra_bevanda_preferita.
> 
> Queste son le coordinate: Milano, Movida, Via Rosales 9, dalle ore 18.45, Venerdì 5 Ottobre.
> ...

 

Ma i precettati sei sicuro che sappiano di esserlo???

Non come l'ultima volta...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## comio

 *Scen wrote:*   

> @deadhead+comio:
> 
> Invece di andare a sbevazzare nelle birrerie dovreste stare a casa davanti al piccì a tradurre come dannati! Avanti march!    
> 
>   (buona trincata e buon divertimento, gente  )

 

You are right.

----------

## codadilupo

io lo so  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## akiross

Io ovviamente non manchero'  :Smile: 

A venerdi'  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Invece di andare a sbevazzare nelle birrerie dovreste stare a casa davanti al piccì a tradurre come dannati! Avanti march!     

 Eheh il lavoro l'ho svolto capo! Io brinderò al pareggio degli arretrati nelle traduzioni delle GWN! Yuppi!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Il sottoscritto si cosparge di cenere il capo, ma non ci sarà...  :Neutral:  Al solito mi son scordato di un impegno precedentemente preso...  :Embarassed: 

Beh, se organizzo ed il gpub ha successo anche senza esser lì presente, che  dire: mittticooo!   :Wink: 

divertitevi gente

----------

## mouser

Io posto per me, laVale e (credo) anche per Alessandra.

Questo giro lo saltiamo poichè una strana sincronia di pianeti casalinghi (scatoloni+arrivo sala+oggettistica sparsa per casa) ci costringe a faticare fino a sera inoltrata.

Alla prossima o, ovviamente, al GDay  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## akiross

Ellapeppa che giro scarno questo venerdi'...

... Bhe almeno non avremo problemi a trovare un tavolo  :Very Happy: 

Ma sigh

----------

## randomaze

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Ellapeppa che giro scarno questo venerdi'...

 

Io, se riesco, passo per un saluto al volo (molto al volo) fino alle 19.30...

----------

## akiross

Yoho!  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

visto che mouse l'ha buttata li, ma quando sarebbe sto gday?

Fede

----------

## akiross

Fede te naturalmente non ci sarai questa sera, vero?  :Sad: 

----------

## federico

questo naturalmente mi fa un po' pensare sulla percentuale di pacchi che ho dato  :Smile: 

sto un attimo temporeggiando perche' ho litigato con un amico e dovrei capire se questa sera posso vederlo per riappianare la situazione o no!

----------

## akiross

Dai fede, cerca di esserci!

Ah, avviso tutti che:

clodx + akiross + drizzt arrivano non prima delle 19, quindi valutate voi (io arrivo poco dopo le 19 se il treno non fa ritardi)... Ci vediamo la!

----------

## bandreabis

Io non ci sono.... (clodx   :Crying or Very sad:  ....   :Laughing:  ) mi vedo con un mio amico che domenica si sposa.... chissà quando la moglie lo farà più uscire, meglio approfittarne.

Divertitevi anche per me.

Andrea

----------

## akiross

Mi scuso se qualcuno (randomaze) e' andato al movida a fare un giro, visto che probabilmente non ci ha trovato nessuno... Purtroppo sono arrivato a milano (con la febbre) e ho scoperto quando ero la che Drizzt e ClodX non sarebbero venuti, quindi colto dalla stanchezza e dalla tristezza sono tornato a casa.

Mi spiace, alla fine e' stato un flop (ahi ahi deadhead, questo fara' male nel tuo curriculum di organizzatore  :Very Happy: )

Buona serata, spero di vedervi a novembre.

----------

## comio

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Mi scuso se qualcuno (randomaze) e' andato al movida a fare un giro, visto che probabilmente non ci ha trovato nessuno... Purtroppo sono arrivato a milano (con la febbre) e ho scoperto quando ero la che Drizzt e ClodX non sarebbero venuti, quindi colto dalla stanchezza e dalla tristezza sono tornato a casa.
> 
> Mi spiace, alla fine e' stato un flop (ahi ahi deadhead, questo fara' male nel tuo curriculum di organizzatore )
> 
> Buona serata, spero di vedervi a novembre.

 

ok... spiegato perché ero lì da solo.

ciao

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Mi scuso...

 Beh almeno aki l'ha scritto,   :Twisted Evil:   blame on chi non s'è fatto vivo senza spiegazione plausibile...

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Mi spiace, alla fine e' stato un flop (ahi ahi deadhead, questo fara' male nel tuo curriculum di organizzatore )

 

Ragazziiiiiii ma siete disastrosi  :Razz:   Mi vien quasi voglia di organizzare un gpub di riparazione...

----------

## akiross

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *akiross wrote:*   Mi scuso... Beh almeno aki l'ha scritto,    blame on chi non s'è fatto vivo senza spiegazione plausibile...
> 
>  *akiross wrote:*   Mi spiace, alla fine e' stato un flop (ahi ahi deadhead, questo fara' male nel tuo curriculum di organizzatore ) 
> 
> Ragazziiiiiii ma siete disastrosi   Mi vien quasi voglia di organizzare un gpub di riparazione...

 

A me non spiacerebbe  :Smile:  Solo non troppo presto, che se si sviluppa questa influenza poi me lo devo perdere -_-'

Mi spiace Comio... Purtroppo non avevo il numero tuo o quello di randomanze, quindi non ho potuto sentirvi e/o avvisarvi in qualche modo  :Sad: 

Ciaus

----------

## codadilupo

supersorry, perchè io l'ho detto ad aki che non poteva dirlo a voi   :Sad: 

Coda

----------

## drizztbsd

beh io ti avevo avvertito  :Razz: 

----------

## randomaze

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Mi scuso se qualcuno (randomaze) e' andato al movida a fare un giro, visto che probabilmente non ci ha trovato nessuno... 

 

Io non ero un problema visto che mi trovavo di strada, mi sono affacciato verso le 19.10 e, non vedendo nessuno, sono andato via pensando "devono ancora arrivare".  (altrimenti a quest'ora voi sareste tutti bannati  :Twisted Evil: ).

----------

## codadilupo

eh, vabbeh... ci riproviamo da qui  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

